# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  داونلود دیتابیس دیکشنری

## behzad-khazama

سلام به همگی
مدتی بود که دنبال یه دیتابیس دیکشنری بودم که تمام لغات رو داشته باشه ( همون حدود 53000 لغت ) . بالاخره از فرمت دیتابیس یه دیکشنری قدیمی تحت داس سر در آوردم و اونو به فرمت اکسس 2003 تبدیل کردم و نتیجه رو به همراه یه دیکشنری ساده که با وی بی نوشتم برای داونلود میزارم . امیدوارم دوستان اونو تکمیل و تکمیلتر کنن و برای استفاده عموم بزارن . دیتابیس اصلی با کد پیج ایران سیستم بود که خودم یه مبدل هم براش نوشتم که سورس مبدل ایران سیستم رو هم میتونین با همین فایل داونلود کنین .



http://www.iranvig.com/upload/progra...Behzad_Dic.rar

----------


## oxygenws

ممنون......

----------


## armin390

> *Data Transfer Limit Reached*
>                                          Dear Visitor, This website has reached the data transfer limit and is not available.



اگه میشه جای دیگه آپش کن

----------


## behzad-khazama

سلام به همگی
میتونین از اینجا داونلود کنین ( با تشکر از سایت محبوب ایرانویج )

http://www.iranvig.com/upload/progra...Behzad_Dic.rar

----------


## SYSMAN

ممنون. خوب چیزی هست. ولی درمورد اینکه گفتید تقریبا کامل اگه دیکشنری hFarsi -Advanced version برنامه Babylon را نصب کرده باشید در حدود 250000 لغت داره! (من که هنوز تو خماری این همه لغت هستم)
باز همینی که شما گذاشتید خودش کلی غنیمته دستت درست.

----------


## joker

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=26354&page=4
 :متفکر:

----------


## ramin_rp

متشکر دوست عزیز

----------


## houtanal

ممنون.....

----------


## amirlol

ممنونم از برنامه

----------


## hariva

خسته نباشید 
اما جوانمردی هم  کار خوبیه ! 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=26354&page=4

----------


## behzad-khazama

سلام 
ممنون از این لینک . من اینو ندیده بودم . البته بانک ایشون کاملتره و من بهتره با بانک ایشون کار کنم . ولی باز هم مشکل کد پیج هست و بایستی تبدیل لازم انجام بشه . برنامه بسیار جالبی هم که تو یکی از تاپیکها برای تبدیل کدپیجها گزاشته بودند متاسفانه در عین کاملی کلمات انگلیسی رو هم معکوس میکرد مثلا ( مورمن nemrom.)  پس بایستی از کانورتر خودم استفاده کنم . ممنون از دوستان .

----------


## فرشته صحرا

من می خواستم درباره متغیر های خاص در php از شما راهنمایی بگیرم مرسی

----------


## nkm

ممنونم دوست عزیز

بانک hFrasi را نمیشه پیدا کرد و در آورد؟

----------


## S_VB.max

ایول ، دستت درد نکنه

----------


## pesarkhobeee

سلام
مرسی
خیلی دنبالش بودم!
به زودی می فهمی چرا؟؟؟

----------


## pesarkhobeee

به نام یزدان پاک
سلام به همه ی دوستاناسم  من فرید و به pesarkhobeee معروفم .
قبل از هر چیزی ذکر این نکته ضروری که من تازه کارم و فقط یک ساله که به طور پیوسته برنامه نویسی می کنم که اون رو هم فقط با کتاب خوندن یاد گرفتم ! پس انتظار کد های تر و تمیز از من نداشته باشین !؟
و همچنین بی اشکال!
میرم سر اصل مطلب من با استفاده از دیتا بیسی (  Data Base ) که اقا بهزاد برای دیکشنریش ( Dictionary ) در اختیار ما گذاشتن یه بر نامه ناقص فقط برای اینکه فکرم رو نشون بدم نوشتم که در اون یک مرورگر اینترنت تعبیه شده و یک دکمه خاص ! ( چه فکر بزرگی ! باید مواظب باشم ماکروسافت منو ند وزده ؟ )
اون دکه اسمش دیکشنریه ! و این جوری کار می کنه که وقتی دنبال ٫ درست حسابی ترین سایت در مورد تحقیق تون !؟! بودین و ییهو به یه سایت انگلیسی بر خوردین با زدن اون به سایت فارسی تبدیل می شه البته با کمی تلاش خودتون !!!
تا حالا فکر کردین چرا برنامه ای نیومده که متن انگلیسی رو گرفته و متن کامل فارسی شو تحویل بده ؟ خب به خاطر اینکه یه کلمه چند تا معنی داره !!! و برنامه ها نمی تونن تشخیص بدن کدوم معنی برای متن مورد نظر مناسبه . منم نمی خوام هوش مصنوعی به برنامه بدم چون کمی تا قسمتی واقع بینم ! ایده من استفاده از منوهای کشوییه ! به این صورت که متن انگلیسی رو گرفته و معنی های هر کلمه رو با همون ترتیب در منوی های کشویی می گذاره و ما فقط باید معنی های درست رو انتخاب کنیم تا بفهمیم سایت مورد نظر می خواد چی بگه ! بهمین سادگی بهمین خوشمزگی اینترنت ( گلابی ؟؟؟ )
این کار باعث صرفه جویی زیادی در وقت و پول اینترنت میشه.
حال کردید ! حالا به چند پیام بازرگانی توجه کنید تا بقیشو بگم .............................................
برنامه نصفه نیمه منو ٫ میتونید از ادرس  :               http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=2c6da1a  بگرید و نگاه کنید البته توجه به چند نکته ضروریه :

-	این برنامه با Visual Basic 6 نوشته شده 
-	میشه گفت ویرایش الفاست و پر از باگ و مشکل ! به صورت کثیف برنامه نویسی شده و اگه تونستید سر در بیارید از بیل گیتس یه جایزه می گیرید !
-	یکی ازمشکلاتی که باعث شد بخش کدهای ترجمه سایت ها  پیچیده بشه اینه که نمی شه  دو حلقه رو به صورت تو در تو استفاده کرد یا من نتونستم؟ البته در اخرین لحظات ایده استفاده از function به سرم زد !
-	اگه خواستید برنامه رو امتحان کنید فایل HTML تون رو حداقل رو یه سرور مجازی قرار بدین چون فعلا فایل های روی هارد رو قبول نمی کنه و حتما اون فایل HTML تون محتوای کمی داشته باشه چون برتامه قاتی داره ها.
-	و هزار رو یه چیز ندیده ی دیگه ( سرزمین عجایب ها ! بشتاااااااابید)

البته اون قدر ها هم بد نیست و اگه کمی دقت کنید با راهنمایی هایی که من تو کد ها گذاشتم خیلی راحت الگوریتم برنامه رو می فهمید . 
ما نیازمند کمک های سبزتان هستیم ٫ شماره حسا .. ٫ ببخشید یه لحظه قاتی کردم ٫ مخلص یه دست صدا نداره و همه چیز رو همگان دانند پس اونایی که حاضرند یه خدمت جانانه به جامعه فارسی زبانان اینترنت بکنند اعلام امادگی بکنند و حتما ایمیل بزنند یا خودتون در همین قسمت نتیجه کارتون رو بزارید . (  از لینوس تروالز که کمتر نیستسم )
ایمیل من :
pesarkhobeee@yahoo.com
تو این فکر بودم اسمه گروه رو گروه گلابی بزارم ! شاید فکر کنید مسخرست ولی از apple برای خارجی ها که مسخره تر نیست فکرشو بکنید ٫ شرکت سیب !
اسم گروه ٫ باعث ایجاد روحیه  گروهی و اتحاد بین اعضای گروه می شه . 
البته من فکر های دیگه هم دارم که همشون در مورد نقاط ضعف ایرانی ها روی اینترنته . تا ببینیم چقدر استقبال از این فکر مون می شه . شاید بشه از کد های fire fox استفاده کرد ٫ فقط چه جوریش رو شما بگین ؟ یه مرورگر فارسی قوی که انگلیسیش ملسه !  
من منتظرتونم ٫ همت کنید و بگید :
یا علی

----------


## hariva

دست مریزاد فرید
تقریبا همان چیزی که پیشبینی میکردم. برنامه ات واقعا باید جالب باشد( من الان دارم دانلودش میکنم و تستش نکردم اما طاقت نیاوردم تا بعدا نظر بدهم) پیشنهاد میکنم یک تاپیک جدید برای آن درست کنی .اگه دوست داری هم اسم تاپیک را بزار پروژه ی گلابی . صحبت دیگه هم دارم اما میزارم در تاپیک جدید  این کار رو میکنم.پیروز باشی

----------


## cybercoder

بسیار عالیه

ممنون

----------


## pesarkhobeee

سلام
برای دیدن تایپیک مخصوص برنامه من به وعکسهایی یا به قولی  screen shot هایی از برنامم به ادرس زیر مراجعه کنید !
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...322#post356322
منتظر نظر و همکاری تون هستم . 
به امید موفقیت.

----------


## Bayazee

سلام
بد نیست این ابزار رو هم ببینید :
http://osp.ir/projects/bgl2x

باهاش می شه فایل های بابیلون (bgl) رو خوند ! فعلا می تونه اونو به فرمت xdb که مال لغتنامه xfardic هست بر گردونه . این فرمت xml هست و فرمت بسیار ساده ای داره . پس قابل استفاده ! اما بزودی امکان تبدیلش به سایر فرمت ها هم اضافه می شه .

----------


## sarami

بانک دیکشنری با پنجاه هزار لغت 

دانلود

----------


## pooyanm

> بانک دیکشنری با پنجاه هزار لغت 
> 
> دانلود


با سپاس از شما
تحت چه لیسانسیه؟ warez? (شوخی کردم)

----------


## hariva

> بانک دیکشنری با پنجاه هزار لغت



دیتابیس دارای یک ستون اضافی است که حجمش را بالا برده است

----------


## hariva

> میلاد خانم فاطمه زهرا بر همگان مبارک علی الخصوص بر امیر المومنین علی (ع) و پیامبر عظم و خاندان امامت


اینجا چه جای همچین پستیه ! چه ربطی به موضوع این تاپیک داره ؟! واقعا که ...

----------


## rostamy.m

من دارم یک دیکشنری خوب مینویسم اگه تکمیل شد براتون لینکش رو میگذارم >>
 :لبخند:

----------


## joseph.g

آقای رستمی کارت تموم شد واسه ما هم بفرست

----------


## amir_paia

دستت درد نکنه. خیلی ممنون.

----------


## batking

خودم اینو تحت داسشو داشتم. ولی گشادیم میومد convertesh کنم. خیلی حال دادی

----------


## skflower

مرسی. آخرشه. همیشه دستتون به کار خیر

----------


## ArbabReza

سلام
دوست خوب من هرچند که به مطلبت تیک تشکر رو زدم
ولی دلم می خواد باز ازت تشکر کنم
بانک جالبی بود

----------


## ahmadsystemco

سلام
از دوست عزيزمون به خاطر ديكشنري ممنونم من از اين ديتابيس براي نرم افزار خودم استفاده كردم.
در تاپيك زير مي توانيد اين پروژه كه براي C#‎.Net نوشته ام را دانلود كنيد.
پروژه ديكشنري و لايتنر باكس Dictionary & Leitner Box

----------


## nasirzadeh

فوق العاده است. 
من دارم با دیتابیس شما را تبدیل به SQL کردم و دارم یک Application  اپن سورس براش درست میکنم.
خیلی ازتون متشکرم.

----------


## Reza.ariyan

اینم یه پروژه دیکشنری با  C#‎‎ + Accessبا 65000 واژه + spelling checker

خودم واژه هاشو شمردم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mohammad272005

> بانک دیکشنری با پنجاه هزار لغت 
> 
> دانلود


 آقا ممنون كلي استفاده كرديم.

----------


## moontoise

سلام.
ببخشید من به دیتابیس دیکشنری به My-sql نیاز خیلی مبرم دارم...
تورو خدا اگه کسی داره یا اگه کسی می تونه این دیتابیس هایی که تو پست ها هست رو به mysql تبدیل کنه...
خیلی نیاز دارم  :افسرده:

----------


## __ziXet__

> سلام.
> ببخشید من به دیتابیس دیکشنری به My-sql نیاز خیلی مبرم دارم...
> تورو خدا اگه کسی داره یا اگه کسی می تونه این دیتابیس هایی که تو پست ها هست رو به mysql تبدیل کنه...
> خیلی نیاز دارم


ساختار جدولت رو بده تا برات بذارم!
همجورشو داریم!

----------


## moontoise

سلام.
من می خوام این DB سه ستون داشته باشه، یکی id یکی فارسی و یکی انگلییسی...
ممنون

----------


## behzad_flamenco

خیلی ممنون

----------


## sat2they

بانک دیکشنری بهزاد خان تبدیل شده به mysql  :
http://info2they.persiangig.com/dic%2053000.rar

----------


## HollyGhost

تشکر از دوستان، فقط به نظرم لغات و تعریفات کمی قدیمی هستند.

----------


## PublicDomain

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=209163
از لینک فوق کامل ترین دیکشنری را داونلود کنید و هر ایرادی در ان یافتید ما را آگاه کنید 
با سپاس

----------


## ahmad_rahmani

این که باز نمی کنه

----------


## PublicDomain

> این که باز نمی کنه


 کدوم؟
من تست کردم مشکلی نداره
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=209163

----------


## hossein-program

دوست عزیز واقعا کارت جالب بود 
امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشی
 :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## reza1615

دیتا بیس hfarsi  انگلیسی به فارسی در access و دیتابیس آریانپور
https://barnamenevis.org/showp...87&postcount=2

----------


## alireza19330

آقا من نمی تونم این فایل رو دانلود کنم! میشه یه لینک دیگه بذارید؟

----------

